# Internet connection problems FreeBSD 11



## efg (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi people,

I'm trying to set up internet connection on FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE running at VMware VM but, when I try to ping google IPs, I get a 100% loss. 

Here is my rc.conf.





I use default (for vmware) NAT connection and try to route traffic trought gateway ip (192.168.149.2). Please tell me if any additional information required.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2016)

Remove all the ifconfig_em0 lines and settle on either using DHCP (recommended) or static IP address. Currently you're trying to do both. 

Remove the line with defaultrouter too if you're going to use DHCP (DHCP will provide the default gateway). Use this setting:

```
ifconfig_DEFAULT="DHCP"
```
Using _DEFAULT will make sure it always works, regardless of the type of virtual interface you set within VMWare.


----------

